

Gamers Better at (Good) Fast Decision Making - koichi
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/09/gamer-decisions/

======
sayemm
very interesting -- i love reading about decision-making science and how games
also parrallel the process.

it's why gary kasparov published a book called "how life imitates chess:
making the right moves, from the board to the boardroom." and probably why
buffett and bill gates are both obsessed with contract bridge.

reading this article is also very interesting in light of the recent New
Yorker article profiling Zuckerberg, in which it mentioned "Ender's Game" as
being the only book listed on his facebook profile. the plot of the novel is
in sync with this Wired article.

